# Regular Season Game 44 Thread: Philadelphia 76ers v.s. Houston Rockets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (27-16)* vs. *Philadelphia 76ers (14-31)*​*Monday, January 29, 7:30 p.m.* / *Toyota Center*​

vs.​

*ROCKETS*


 



*76ERS*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> HOUSTON -- When he arrived in town shortly before training camp, Bonzi Wells was convinced that he could help the Rockets become one of the elite teams in the Western Conference.
> 
> Wells acknowledges that his time in Houston has been a little bumpier than expected.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 44 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers*

Nice bit on Bonzi in the preview. Bonzi can be the difference maker for us in getting past the 1st round of the playoffs... 

Game v.s. Philly is a must win. Andre Miller's been pretty solid for the 76ers, so key will be to get the ball out of his hands, something which I hope Skip can do.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 44 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers*

I will miss this game but I am going to arrogantly put it down as a win.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 44 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers*

If Deke can block one of Dalambert's shoots early then there will be nothing on the inside. Does AI2 play SF or SG? It really doesn't matter because Shane should guard him.

Rafer has been playing pretty good in the past few games as well so, I think he and Miller will cancel each other out. Rockets SHOULD pick up the will by at least 7 to 10 points.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Regular Season Game 44 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers*

easy win


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 44 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers*

Philly putting some nice wins together, but no way they beat us @ "The ToY!"


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 44 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers*

Must win for the Rockets. I hope they don't create a nasty surprise.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Regular Season Game 44 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers*

vBookie Rules


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 44 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers*

Hey, when do we get to dust off our "Ketchup-Musturd" UNIs? We should do that for Yao's triumphant return don't cha think? What about those extra hot, red/black uni's, man those ROCK:rock: 
Would'nt those be cool as heck for the start of the playoffs?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

clyde is excited & the game hasn't even started!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

philly center (Dal_____) doesn't hit a long jumper's in video game world, why would he shoot them in real life?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

argh, the box scores are not updating live on yahoo and nba.com... But looks like we're winning


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

hey is this being televised??????


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

is this being televised???


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I wouldn't know, I'm not even living in the same continent as you guys

Looks like we're making a run, not sure who's leading it though.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

were is vancouver, i ive herd of it???


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

vancouver's where I'm from, but I live in Hong Kong now

Box Score says 45-25 Rockets, is this right??


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

do they have ESPN there??????


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

zackredsox said:


> do they have ESPN there??????


Yah we got ESPN Asia, and can subcribe to NBATV here too. But given the time difference games are always on in the mornings, and I am posting at work right now.

Anyway back on topic, any updates on the game??


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

score now

76ers 27
Rockets 48

J.Howard 12 pts


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockets with the lockdown defense, gotta love it. 

Looks like Span and Novak will finally be getting some PT tonight.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

2:19 left in half

76ers 29
Rockets 55

S.Dalembert 10 pts.
J.howard 12 pts.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We always get lackadaisical after opening up big leads.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> We always get lackadaisical after opening up big leads.


That's usually the case, but I can't see anyone being able to fire up the offense in Philly, maybe with the exception of Korver raining 3s.

58-34 Houston, has this been our biggest 1/2 time lead this season?


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

Half time score

*76ers* 34
*Rockets* 58

76ers Game Leaders
*PTS:* S.Dalembert 11
*REB:* S.Dalembert 10
*ASST:* A.Iguodala
Rockets Game Leaders
*PTS:* J.Howard 12
*REB:* D.Mutombo 7
*ASST:* R.Alston 5

Foul Trouble
*S.Hunter* 3


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

hunters got like half the games fouls


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

rockets got this one on lock....let's keep it going


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Novak looks like Jenna Jameson's ex-husband, Justin Sterling.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Uh oh, 76ers are making a run in the 4th Q... only down by 28 now


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

This is why Van Gundy doesn't give minutes to Novak et al. Though Novak has probably been the best of the bunch this quarter.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Final Score: 105-84 Rockets. And we lost the 4th quarter by 17 pts.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> Uh oh, 76ers are making a run in the 4th Q... only down by 28 now


Oh crap, only down by 20 now


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

cornholio said:


> Final Score: 105-84 Rockets. And we lost the 4th quarter by 17 pts.


man my cell phone dont update fast enouf


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

man that was a painful 4th Q... everyone was just waiting for the game to end and go home.

But what a great win, we played like contenders tonight shutting the Sixers down like that. As far as I'm concerned we can keep this rotation for the rest of the season, with Yao taking up Deke's minutes when he comes back.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

Final
*76ers* 84
*Rockets* 105

76ers Game Leaders
*PTS:* A.Iguodala 19
*REB:* S.Dalembert 11
*ASST:* A.Iguodala 4
*ASST:* L.Williams 4
Rockets Game Leaders
*PTS:* T.McGrady 25
*REB:* D.Mutombo 9
*REB:* J.Howard 9
*ASST:* R.Alston 9

Fouls
*76ers* 12
*Rockets* 16


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what a whooping...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just saw the highlights, can't believe Deke had a throwdown! (then again he's just been unbelievable all season, period)

T-Mac looking silky smooth again. Man I'm loving how our team looks right now


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I just wanted to say that I am extremely excited to see Houston climbing the ranks without Yao. It's incredible! All 3 Texas teams in top 5 in the West.... and of course better than ANY team from the East. lol...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win by all accounts.

Cleared the bench but its not like the 76ers are a playoff team. 

Proud of our run though this is impressive into 5th spot.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Great job for pulling another win.

JVG said:



> "The fourth quarter is totally unacceptable,'' he said. "That's why I never want to hear somebody else tell me they want to play more.''


This is not good.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

edyzbasketball said:


> Great job for pulling another win.
> 
> JVG said:
> 
> ...


He's right though, the 4th Q was pretty bad. VSpan and Novak failed to prove that they deserve any significant increase in playing time, they'd just be liabilities to us right now, Span with his TOs and Novak with his poor D. Our 8 man rotation is fine right now, expanded to 9 when Yao returns, and some minutes for Snyder when he's ready to go.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, ok, I agree. But you got to have more PT if you want them to contribute and play better.


----------

